# Zziplex PowerTex Bass 12'8" 2pc Surf Rod ? Anyone ever here of or use this Rod?



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I love to cast big plugs a long way far off to swirling rips using bigger plugging rods over 12ft long..

My favorite spot in the whole world is "the false bar" at Montuak on an out going tide.. The heart of that magical rip is about 120 yards out there... I love to nail that baby with 3oz pencil poppers and work a pencil popper 100 yards out... yes its a bit tiring but very thrilling cause the fish are very aggresive "way out there"...

When they hit the pencil popper its like some one threw a hand grenade in the water and then "BAMM!".."SWISH". oh its so thrilling ... so thrilling...!!!

Anyway my beloved trusty rod "old betsy" 12 foot regal strike Daiwa surf rod is getting on in its years and its days are numbered... so I am always looking for a replacement... I'm buying a few purglas rods but have heard that even though they are great rods their parabolic nature causes them to have "thick butts" (preferable in females but not in surf rods)...

So I'm still looking for a sweet big plugging rod...

I came across this new Zziplex bass rod in my travels through the net... heres the specs and the discription.

(Zziplex PowerTex Bass 12'8" 2pc Surf Rod. Fuji reel seat, quick grip and SiC guides. This rod is accurately rated 1- to 4 1/4 oz. Fantastic rod for throwing lures long distance!)

Now that sounds right on the money... but how much does it weigh? Whats the action ? Fast? Ultra Fast? Med? does it load like a "Breakaway"? (in my opinion the rod to beat when thinking distance casting) yeah yeah but most of those distance casting rods are "lead tossing sticks" and conventional reel orientated.. I'm thinking Daiwa Regal ZA Spinning reel loaded with Spider Stealth and runinng through Fuji "Low Rider" surf guides..

Now all this sound nice and dandy but I've blown heavy cash on stuff "that sounded great" before and was disappointed cause it was "not right for me"...

So I'm asking our fellow members here.... does anyone have any experience with this rod?

Looking forward to everyones input who has knowledge of this rod.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

AJ,

As soon as March arrives, I change my rods to my Powertex Bass's, these are coupled with either my Penn Surfmaster 60's or my ABU5500CT Mag Elites. I've had these built by Julian Shambrook and they have been rung to use both Fixed Spools & Multipliers.

These rods are very versatile, long range with baits or even with lures. They are lightweight with excellent fishing properties. I've slung 50gm 'Koster's' over 140yds without too much trouble, I know that they will cast 100gm of lead over 630' on the field.

They are my first choice rods for Spring/Summer & early autumn fishing.

Led.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi Led, how is it hanging   hope all is going well with you and yours.AJ, I also own a Powertex Bass,set up for spinning with Fuji New Concept Alconites.I use to own a 13ft Breakaway designed to throw 3ozs.The Poweretex works better for me.More versatile ie lures or bait.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Jamcaster,

Everything over here is looking good for the family, I hope that the both of your are fine.

I can recall that look on your face when your saw the Powertex Bass, it was like a 5 year old who had been locked away in the Cadbury's Choclate Factory  

I'm looking forward to gettign stuck into some smoothhounds (Small shark like fish that run to 20lb and fight hard)with mine in about 6 weeks time.

Yours - Led.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info gentlemen, my question is "does the power bass rods have a fast tip or top quarter flexability where I can work a pencil popper?" or are they more a bait rod?

I want to be able to work a lage pencil popper with this rod when that pencil popper is 100 yards out...

I!ve got the patience and the arms but does this rod have the top quarter "play" to allow me to walk a pencil popper way out there??


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

AJ,

The action is more thru'ish, not like a Fast zoned blank for Jerk baits. I'll take a picture of one under load and e-mail it to you.

Led.


----------

